# Looking for basic theory on mixing of gases



## random_soldier1337 (Sep 21, 2022)

Hi,

In my situation, I am dealing with two ideal gases traveling down a pipe at the same bulk velocities. I am only considering a 1-D treatment at the moment and I would like to find out at which point the two gases should be considered a well mixed, homogeneous mixture. Would anyone know either the particular formulation or even the subject matter to consult to determine the well-mixing of gases?

Thanks and regards.


----------

